# 17th Edition Boards



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Any one finding 17th edition board changes a real pain in the ass?
Have been doing a few board changes recently but found alot of nuisance tripping when you put a dual RCD board on the intstallation.
Although doing a periodic first and testing insulation resistances, i have found water heaters with 315M to earth and a cooker with faulty rings.
Ligting circuits are a pain in the ass on RCD as some external fittings are only IP 23 or 44.
Its a nightmare trying to split up the circuits so the smoke alarm is not on the socket RCD.
Just fitted an 8 way Wylex board with six RCBOS one for each circuit but there is not alot of room left at the top pf the board and you have to really make sure the neutral is correctly in the tunnel terminal, think they need to make wider boards to cope with multiple RCBOS.
Wondered how people are doing boards now.


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i have a problem with the Consumer units as well i cant seem to find one that takes RCBO's and still gives u space to get to your nutral bar/earth


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I feel your pain!
We are trying out the Wylex dual RCD with a RCBO for the fridge freezer. Apparently the FF can be on an mcb as long as the socket is marked 'Fridge Freezer only'...but since the cable is buried in the wall [dot 'n' dab] it has to be RCDd anyway

I feel an even greater move away from domestic work coming along shortly. Just spent 9 weeks on a service upgrade from 200KVA to 1200KVA...much more interesting; transformer, Panelboards, MCCBs, UPSs, Generators, 400mm singles etc etc. I'll try to get some pics if they will allow it


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Said it before. Will say it again. Domestic work gives you the blues and make you cry!!!!!!!!!


Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Said it before. Will say it again. Domestic work gives you the blues and make you cry!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, but no; but , yeah, but no.
> Is that the old style blue that was a neutral if it was a flex and a phase when it was in a cable OR the new fangled blue which is now a neutral either way but then the olders black phase now becomes a neutral, innit
> ...


----------

